# Hey TT fans - New to Forum 2011 TTS Volcano Red



## MIILLSY (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey everyone, MILLSY (from close to Buckingham) here....

Had my TTS for 3 months now 
- Decided my old 220k miles A4 Avant V6 TDI was looking rather tired - so now my winter only wheels

Currently standard - except I've soundproofed the boot floor with rubber sheets since exhaust was surprisingly boomy
Full service from APS Brackley who advised I had surprisingly found a non-thrashed TTS despite 90k miles

- Bronze Wolfrace and Viezu S1 planned for July 8) 
Also it has annoyingly red wing mirrors - all other TTSs have silver ones - so a DIY spray soon

Have noticed an annoying rumble at very low speed from the front - axle cvs? - worn susp links? 

Look forward to (solving!) problems advice from the forum as I shall try to do all servicing and repairs on the front drive
It looks really helpful


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

